
Show HN: EDB – A framework to make and manage backups of your database - RoxasShadow
https://github.com/RoxasShadow/EDB
======
RoxasShadow
Maybe it can be useful to someone. I'm using it for months on some production
servers to make and upload to Amazon S3 ciphered backups of the databases.

